# 93010 bundled to E/M for a different MD



## anastasia213 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have CPT 93010 that is being bundled to the E/M service that was provided by a different MD, different specialty. 

This should not be bundled, correct?


----------



## annfle (Mar 22, 2012)

Nope.  There needs to be a modifier added so that the charges do not get bundled.


----------



## magmae (Mar 28, 2012)

Since 93010 is a PC only code there is no mod needed with the E/M.  I would check the billing to make sure that there is no other codes billed (ex. echo) which would require the EKG to have a modifier 59.  The doc is irrelevant.


----------

